# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  My worst failure 1-11-2008

## Caradon

I was at some house with a bunch of people. There was some weird stuff going on I can't remember everything. I was talking to some girl. And I told her, that sometimes I can move things using my mind alone. I don't think she believed me though. I end up needing to use the bathroom. So I walk into the bathroom. I decide to practice trying to move things with my mind. There is a shelf on the wall with little animal figurines on it. I focus really hard on one of the figurines, and I make it fly off the shelf into my hand. I put it back on the shelf and do it again. I'm straining really hard to make it happen, and I can just barely do it. but it's working. I do it a few times more just to make sure I got it.

I open the bathroom door and shout for the girl to come into the bathroom. I tell her that I want to show her something. (Also wondering if she is going to get the wrong idea. :Oops: ) She comes into the bathroom, and I show her that I can move the figurine with my mind. "How can you do that?" She asks. I tell her I don't know. And that maybe it's because I do it so often in my dreams, that the ability has carried over into
my waking life as well. 

At that point I decide to do a reality check. I pinch my nose and I can breath. :boogie: lol.
Only problem is I don't believe it :Mad: . I'm  like WTF! this can't be a dream. So I do another reality check. I pinch my nose and I can still breath. I still don't believe it. So I pinch my nose again. This time I pinch my nose closed as hard as I can trying to make it so I can't breath. But, I still can! And I still don't believe it! :Bang head:  :Pissed:  I'm thinking that there must be something wrong with my nose. Then I think what if I really thought this was a dream, and I did something really dumb. ::?:  I look around, and it just seems way to real to be a dream. Suddenly the girl asks, "Are you afraid?" I'm a little confused by the question. I think maybe she is asking me if I'm afraid to believe it's a dream, and find out it's really not.(Which I am I guess.) I say," No I don't really think this is a dream. I'm not going to do anything stupid."

She asks me what I'm going to do with my telekinetic power. I imitate Hiro from the beginning of the Heroes show I watched yesterday. And I jokingly say," I'm going to practice and develop my powers and become a super hero!"

Just before waking up, I tell her not tell Oneironaut That I can really move things with my mind. Because he will be jealous. ::lol:: 

At least I learned something from this dream. I did not let that happen again.

----------


## youssarian

I love it! Thank goodness that was only a dream and not real life.

----------


## Caradon

> I love it! Thank goodness that was only a dream and not real life.



Thanks, yeah, to bad I didn't want to believe it!

----------


## Grod

Haha, that's a great dream. I know that's happened to me before.

----------


## Caradon

> Haha, that's a great dream. I know that's happened to me before.



Thanks for checking out my dream Grod. :smiley:  At least that was a learning experience. The next time that happened, I remembered this dream and didn't let myself ignore it.

Now, whenever I don't want to believe the Nose RC, I double check by using the finger through hand RC. the combination of the two really works well for me.

----------


## The Cusp

> I focus really hard on one of the figurines, and I make it fly off the shelf into my hand. I put it back on the shelf and do it again. I'm straining really hard to make it happen, and I can just barely do it.



I find I have to really strain myself to do telekenisis in dreams as well.  Luckily I seem to be able to concentrate on the task at hand in dreams more easily than I do in RL.  In RL, I would have given up long before I actually got it to work, but in dreams I just keep at it.

----------


## Caradon

that's cool that your that focused in dreams. well usually when I'm Lucid I do much better with TK when I don't strain so much. My skill with it varies depending on how much practice I've had, and how much I believe in my ability in the dream.

But it works best when I just relax and let it flow. When I can easily feel the object with my mind and move it any which way I want. Still need to practice more. I've let the skill slip a little lately.

----------


## quattykitty

heroes is amazing... i had a dream that i was one of them once =]

but it was more like a nigthmare 0.o

----------


## Caradon

> heroes is amazing... i had a dream that i was one of them once =]
> 
> but it was more like a nigthmare 0.o



Hey quattykitty. I somehow missed this post. Sorry about that. I appreciate your comment. :smiley: 

Yeah Heroes is really cool. I had this dream shortly after I started watching the first season on DVD. I had some other pretty strange dreams related to Heroes as well.

----------


## quattykitty

> Hey quattykitty. I somehow missed this post. Sorry about that. I appreciate your comment.
> 
> Yeah Heroes is really cool. I had this dream shortly after I started watching the first season on DVD. I had some other pretty strange dreams related to Heroes as well.



i so wish i was one of them
or at least acting as one of them

yea.... OMG I WANT HEROES TO COME BACK ON SOO BADLY AHH
i wanna know if jessica survived!

----------


## Caradon

Nice thing about Lucid Dreaming, we can be one of them. :smiley: 

Yeah I can't wait to see more Heroes as well.

----------


## quattykitty

> Nice thing about Lucid Dreaming, we can be one of them.
> 
> Yeah I can't wait to see more Heroes as well.



yes well i know i will be yelled at for saying this on here but i prefer NOT to lucid dream... i tried it last night, successfully, to raise like a boat/ship that i was on over the water and i made the boat rise a few inches and i was like WOOO then it fell but i did it.. but then i let the dream continue

i love dreams and by me altering the dream doesnt really make it a 'dream' anymore........ to me anyway XD

----------


## Caradon

> yes well i know i will be yelled at for saying this on here but i prefer NOT to lucid dream... i tried it last night, successfully, to raise like a boat/ship that i was on over the water and i made the boat rise a few inches and i was like WOOO then it fell but i did it.. but then i let the dream continue
> 
> i love dreams and by me altering the dream doesnt really make it a 'dream' anymore........ to me anyway XD



Hmm, well I like to have fun in my dreams doing what ever I want. I love absolute freedom. But I also like being Lucid and just watching how events unfold. it's very fascinating. there is no reason why you can't be Lucid and just let the dream be itself. But I think just knowing your dreaming would change it a little anyway.

It sounds like you must be a natural Lucid Dreamer. I'm jealous. :tongue2:

----------


## quattykitty

> Hmm, well I like to have fun in my dreams doing what ever I want. I love absolute freedom. But I also like being Lucid and just watching how events unfold. it's very fascinating. there is no reason why you can't be Lucid and just let the dream be itself. But I think just knowing your dreaming would change it a little anyway.
> 
> It sounds like you must be a natural Lucid Dreamer. I'm jealous.



i beleive that i am mostly a natural lucid dreamer, which could explain why i didnt get the whole lucid dreaming section on this site when i first joined like a year ago XD but i cant control things as much and sometimes it just gets too annoying to control things, so i dont

and now its time for me to go to bed<33

----------


## Caradon

> i beleive that i am mostly a natural lucid dreamer, which could explain why i didnt get the whole lucid dreaming section on this site when i first joined like a year ago XD but i cant control things as much and sometimes it just gets too annoying to control things, so i dont
> 
> and now its time for me to go to bed<33



Yeah, being Lucid isn't all about controlling things. though that can be fun too. But it's fun knowing your dreaming and being able to choose what you do in the dream. which for most people is different than what they would do if they didn't know it was a dream.

Good night. I need to go too.

----------


## quattykitty

true true
(lol im still up ughh)

yea im pretty sure that i know that im dremaing
however my dream recall, unless i sleep for 6+ hours (not normal in my life right now) is HORRIBLE!

i need to improve dream recall... ahhhh
and i hate dream journals XD

ok realy bedtmie NOW ciao =]

----------


## Ostego

Doesn't that piss you off so much? Like when you're having this totally awesome dream, and if feels so real, but then you wake up.

----------


## quattykitty

yea =(

----------


## Thornweaver

I have had DCs come up to me and yell at me telling me this is a dream, without me believing me, following me around shouting at me for the whole dream without believing me.

----------


## Caradon

> true true
> (lol im still up ughh)
> 
> yea im pretty sure that i know that im dremaing
> however my dream recall, unless i sleep for 6+ hours (not normal in my life right now) is HORRIBLE!
> 
> i need to improve dream recall... ahhhh
> and i hate dream journals XD
> 
> ok realy bedtmie NOW ciao =]



How come you hate journals? You could help recall by going over any dreams you remember in your mind during the day. Just thinking about your dreams a lot could help. And having a set determination to remember them.





> Doesn't that piss you off so much? Like when you're having this totally awesome dream, and if feels so real, but then you wake up.



 Yeah I hate that. that's happened to me many times.





> I have had DCs come up to me and yell at me telling me this is a dream, without me believing me, following me around shouting at me for the whole dream without believing me.



That's cool. I've actually gotten Lucid a few times from DC's telling me I'm dreaming.

I had one chase me the entire night through every dream I had once. And when he finally caught me, he told me he had been trying to catch me the whole time to let me know I was dreaming. He even knew my name. That was a pretty strange experience.

Thanks for all the comments! I've never had so many comments in my Dream Gallery threads before. :smiley:

----------


## quattykitty

eh i dont like diaries cause that means i have to stop and try to put in every single detail of my dream... i know im being selfish right now XP but i wanna just be able to remember it w/o writing it in the middle of the night/morning and then having to decipher my handwriting later on.... its weird but for me when something is written down it seems, eh.... less real? than if i think it and KNOW that its mine?
idk how to put it... dream journals irk me, thats all...

----------


## Caradon

Oh, I like recording them so I can relive  them, and also be able to remember them later on if I forget.( Especially the Lucid ones.)

I just write a couple notes down as I wake up during the night. That ensures that I will remember them in the morning, plus waking me up a little so that I can remember the next dreams easier. Then I write them out later in the day.

The biggest reason I write them down, is to show my subconscious that my dreams are important enough to take the time to write down. That way I will remember more of them.

----------


## quattykitty

that makes sense, yes, but once i start writing something i cannot help but write each intricate detail... meh idk its hard to explain i just dont like writing down my dreams =/

any other way to remember?

----------


## Caradon

Well, I guess just keep on telling yourself how important your dreams are to you. And that you will remember them. And anytime you remember anything, try to hold the feeling of it with you as much as you can. And just think about the dreams you have a lot. That should help.

Or you could try describing it on a voice recorder or something, if that feels better for you.

----------


## quattykitty

lol see im lazy! voice recorder = same thing
when i wak eup you cant understand me anyway XDD

but thanks.. i know im just being stubborn  :tongue2:  but whatevs

another problem i have is dream recall... besides memory of what was IN a dream, i sometimes never remember ANY dreams i have at night... most of those times are when i go to bed mucho late and i have liek 4 hours of sleep -_-

any other way to improve recall?
(i hope im using the right vocabulaary btw..)

----------


## Caradon

Well I don't know of any other ways other than what I mentioned already.
Thinking about your dreams a lot, and telling yourself that you will remember them.

You could try waking up for a few minutes after an hour or two of sleeping too. I do that some times.

I know what you mean about not getting enough sleep though. I generally  don't get to much sleep either.

----------


## quattykitty

yea =/

----------

